# DirectX 9.0c won't install



## Ambersala46 (Feb 21, 2012)

so i downloaded a all night update of perfect world online game and then it told me i need to download Directx 9.0c but it says there is a error with DXerror.log and Directx.log. before the update perfect world worked fine. i updated about a week or 2 ago..... got any ideas on what i should do?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Win7 includes DirectX 11. However, it doesn't include all the components of previous versions of DirectX. This can cause some games not to work. The solution is to download and install the DirectX End-User Runtime Web Installer.

Download: DirectX End-User Runtime - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details 

Download the Web Installer and run it. It will search for and install the components you need.


----------



## Ambersala46 (Feb 21, 2012)

i have try to download the 
*DirectX End-User Runtime Web Installer*

that what is giving me the problems
So i'm going to try to download 

*DirectX 11 Technology Update*

i hope this works:whistling:
any other ideas?


----------



## Ambersala46 (Feb 21, 2012)

Honestly this is madding :banghead:
Downloading Directx 10.0 now and i hope this worksopcorn:
So i went to check the game to see if it work, it didn't.
this message shows up:

element client.exe - system error

This progrom can't start because d3dx9_42.dll is missing from your computer. try reinstalling the program to fix this program.

Any ideas?


----------



## Ambersala46 (Feb 21, 2012)

So went to the forums of perfect world and posted my problem , but it sounds like i'm not the only one having this problem:hide:but still this is not fun to deal with ......


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Moved thread to Gaming Forum for better results.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

download and install the full Directx 9.0c

Download DirectX 9.0c (full package) - the latest version of Direct X


----------



## NightMare x3 (Oct 28, 2011)

download directx 9c from microsoft website
replace dsetup32.dll and dsetup.dll with files one in this archive

archive---Directx,dlls


----------

